# Sachgewinn auch schriftlich anfordern



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2004)

Hallo, alle in der Runde,
auch mir ist es so ergangen wie Allen. Genau aus denselben Gründen sitze ich nun hier im Forum.
Heute ist es mir vergönnt gewesen einen Sachwert von 1500 Euro einzuheimsen 
Ich bekam auch gleich noch eine Adresse der PO-Box 7227 CM61XP, Great Dunmow UK dazu,offensichtlich nicht jeder,-oder,einige scheinen das Thema ja zu kennen.
Dann gab es noch eine Glücksnummer die ich gegen Rückumschlag (2x 0,55ct) dorthin entsenden solle. Ich werde es machen,-einfach so,-weil ich blauäugug bin und NICHT hören möchte,-"ja hättest Du". Bei dem saftigen Telefonat will ich doch den Leuten genug Briefmarken zum Sammeln bieten,-in der Haft wird es langweilig. Telekom und Arcor sitzen m.M.nach, ohnehin bei allen Telefonangelegenheiten mittendrin im Sumpf [editiert],-ob es nun eine Warteschleife bei den Stadtwerken,bei den Ämtern oder sonstwo ist.
Heute ist der 9.12.04,-es geht nun seit Monaten ohne Konsequenzen für die Verantwortlichen, offensichtlich. Entweder hat gar keiner etwas unternommen,-es hat etwas Reales an sich,- oder aber es hat nur keiner mehr nach dem langen Gelalle etwas ernst genommen.
Denn im Prinzip steht hier gar nichts.
Wäre nett mal etwas Konkretes zu lesen....
Mit freundlichem Gruß. Jawattennu

_ganz konkret: Beleidigendes gelöscht sascha/Admin_


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2004)

FreeDragonNL schrieb:
			
		

> Denn im Prinzip steht hier gar nichts.
> Wäre nett mal etwas Konkretes zu lesen....



es steht dir frei was Konstruktives zu leisten anstatt hier rumzunölen


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Dezember 2004)

Der Thread war wirklich nicht nötig, das passt zum Thema 0190879288: vermutliche Abzocke - wen interessiert's ? und gehört dort auch hin.


----------

